

My rocky first 24hrs with the Apple Watch - mhomde
https://medium.com/technology-musings/my-rocky-first-24hrs-with-the-%E1%B4%A1%E1%B4%80%E1%B4%9B%E1%B4%84%CA%9C-67c841702a70

======
mhomde
It seems many app designers makes the mistake of treating the watch as an
phone strapped to your wrist instead of a device with a different use case.

Also it seems Apple has missed the mark one some fairly common use cases, like
having sleep & don't disturb modes, or being able to dismiss multiple
notifications.

I was thinking about watches and realized one mode I'd like is that only show
notifications when prompted (like a force push). Then you could make
notifications pull rather than push UX wise and don't have to be interrupted.
Good for dinners etc

~~~
morkfromork
The iWatch does have a do not disturb mode. It also has a mute mode and you
can control the haptic effect. These settings are easy to access. That writer
is clueless. I have used the watch for a couple days and I'm really happy with
it.

